# Used gear



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

ebay, craigslist, a used sporting goods store (there must be dozens on the front range). buy new gear that is on closeout (perhaps a couple seasons old) and chances are you won't spend any more than you would on a used set-up. personally I like backcountry.com


----------



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

There's a great recycled Ski and Sport up in Frisco between the big grocery store and walmart. Always lots of tele gear there. Not sure of prices or quality, but I've seen stuff there...


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

lmyers said:


> ebay, craigslist, a used sporting goods store (there must be dozens on the front range). buy new gear that is on closeout (perhaps a couple seasons old) and chances are you won't spend any more than you would on a used set-up. personally I like backcountry.com


I've been watching those. I was kinda hoping for an Internet forum that has a killer classified section. Maybe I'm just dreaming.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

telemarktips.com has a good swap.. So does TGR.


----------

